# tapping on touchpad doesnt work on 2.6.4

## carbon

how to make tapping works? I have an IBM R40 Laptop.

also, the mouse cursor is accelerating too fast, how to make it slower?

----------

## mgraham76

Are you using the synaptics drivers (emerge synaptics)? After I upgraded to 2.6, I had to switch to the synaptics drivers, which weren't needed in 2.4. You will need to modify XF86Config also. You need 

```
Load  "synaptics"
```

 in the modules section and this

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

        Option          "LeftEdge"      "1900"

        Option          "RightEdge"     "5400"

        Option          "TopEdge"       "1900"

        Option          "BottomEdge"    "4000"

        Option          "FingerLow"     "25"

        Option          "FingerHigh"    "30"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"    "180"

        Option          "MaxTapMove"    "220"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta" "100"

        Option          "MinSpeed"      "0.08"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

        Option          "AccelFactor"   "0.0018"

        Option          "UpDownScrolling" "on"

        Option          "SHMConfig"     "on"

EndSection

```

----------

## carbon

I have found an entry in bugzilla that describes the issue I am having. I also saw a i8020 something work around, but I have no idea how and where to make changes.

Expert please reply.  :Sad: 

----------

## snekiepete

emerge synaptics is not necessary it is in the more recent xfree releases. With the 2.6 kernel, what has worked best for me is to setup my xf86config file like the one posted above, but using /dev/input/event1 for the touchpad. I have evdev and psmouse loaded as modules. then eveerything should work dandy.

----------

## Jefklak

Tapping doesn't work here eighter.

I'll try that XF86Config out

(Dell Inspiron 5150 here)

Kernel 2.6.4-mm1

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## snowmoon

ORIGINALLY POSED TO THE X1000 FORUMS... though my post might help here.  Also, sometime when I soft reboot between windows/linux or vice versa I have found the tapping function dead.

My system is 2.6.3-r1 + mm4 + mppe/mppc Xfree 4.3.X

I know I'm not the only one out there who has has trouble tweaking the touchpad to the right settings, and I would like to share the knowledge that I have learned for the benifit of all.

First off there are many many different config files floating around on how to get the touchpad working, but most of them leave much to be desired and often leave dead spots on the pad.  Here my new config and how to figure out how to set yours.  I have set mine to match what I am used to in windows ( sensativity, tracking area, vertical scroll area is unique and seperate, no horozontal scroll ).

Forst off there is a little utility that comes with the synaptic touchpad driver that is SOO helpful it's called synclient and it allows you to see and interact with the X-Windows driver in realtime.  This will help you calibrate the XF86Config to your own lliking.

2.6 kernel? Don't forget modprobe evdev

Without further babble..

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver        "synaptics"

  Identifier    "Touchpad"

  Option        "Device"        "/dev/psaux"

  Option        "Protocol"      "auto-dev"

#This synatax does not really work  Option   "Edges"  "1300 5700 1300 4700"

  Option   "LeftEdge" "1300"

  Option   "RightEdge" "5800"

  Option   "TopEdge" "1300"

  Option   "BottomEdge" "4700"

  Option        "Finger"     "20 30"

  Option        "MaxTapTime"    "180"

  Option        "MaxTapMove"    "220"

  Option        "VertScrollDelta" "100"

  Option        "MinSpeed"      "0.02"

  Option        "MaxSpeed"      "0.18"

  Option        "AccelFactor"   "0.001"

  Option        "SHMConfig"     "on"

  Option   "CorePointer"

  Option   "SendCoreEvents"

#  Option       "Repeater"      "/dev/ps2mouse"

EndSection

```

These options may or may not work for other x1000 owners, but I think they will.

Now, on to the synclient

Here is how to get a listing of all currently set variables

```

eric@clide synaptics $ synclient -l

Parameter settings:

    LeftEdge             = 1350

    RightEdge            = 5800

    TopEdge              = 1350

    BottomEdge           = 4700

    FingerLow            = 20

    FingerHigh           = 30

    MaxTapTime           = 180

    MaxTapMove           = 220

    EmulateMidButtonTime = 75

    VertScrollDelta      = 100

    HorizScrollDelta     = 100

    MinSpeed             = 0.02

    MaxSpeed             = 0.18

    AccelFactor          = 0.001

    EdgeMotionSpeed      = 40

    UpDownScrolling      = 1

    TouchpadOff          = 0

    LockedDrags          = 0

    RTCornerButton       = 2

    RBCornerButton       = 3

    LTCornerButton       = 0

    LBCornerButton       = 0

    TapButton1           = 1

    TapButton2           = 2

    TapButton3           = 3

    CircularScrolling    = 0

    CircScrollDelta      = 0.1

    CircScrollTrigger    = 0

```

here is how to check calibration ... move the mouse to all corners of the main area to found bounds

```

eric@clide synaptics $ synclient -m 500

    time     x    y   z f  w  l r u d     multi  gl gm gr gdx gdy

   0.000  4780 2725   0 0  0  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   2.007  3330 1322  48 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   2.509  2414 1306  48 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   3.011  2095 1304  48 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   3.513  1672 1305  49 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   4.015  1390 1366  39 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   4.517  1336 1945  40 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   5.019  1342 2622  42 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   5.521  1390 3250  47 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   6.023  1406 3702  47 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   6.525  1372 4133  43 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   7.027  1386 4298  38 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   7.528  1739 4408  45 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   8.030  2440 4465  43 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   8.532  2963 4456  34 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   9.034  3286 4462  29 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

   9.536  3589 4463  24 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

  10.038  4338 4466  27 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

  10.540  5238 4478  30 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

  23.088  5960 3937  41 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

    time     x    y   z f  w  l r u d     multi  gl gm gr gdx gdy

  23.590  5891 4272  42 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

  24.092  5875 4488  37 1  4  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

  24.594  8176 4146   0 0  0  0 0 0 0  00000000   0  0  0   0   0

```

From these number it's easy to estimate the values that are needed for XF86Config.  You can even alter and try new settings in realtime just by putting them on the command line.  You are taking the min and max of the x and y column where min x = LeftEdge max x = RightEdge min y = TopEdge and max y = BottonEdge.  The only tricky part is you have to throw out number that seem out of place ( like a jump from 4k->8k ).

```

eric@clide synaptics $ synclient FingerLow=20

```

-Well I hope that this helps all of those linux users out there :)

----------

## mgraham76

 *Quote:*   

> emerge synaptics is not necessary it is in the more recent xfree releases. With the 2.6 kernel, what has worked best for me is to setup my xf86config file like the one posted above, but using /dev/input/event1 for the touchpad. I have evdev and psmouse loaded as modules. then eveerything should work dandy.

 

Thanks for the tip. I changed mine to /dev/intput/event1 and my touchpad is much smoother and more responsive.

----------

## snekiepete

also if you have the scroll buttons, you can add 

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" to get scrolling.

----------

## Jefklak

 *mgraham76 wrote:*   

> Are you using the synaptics drivers (emerge synaptics)? After I upgraded to 2.6, I had to switch to the synaptics drivers, which weren't needed in 2.4. You will need to modify XF86Config also. You need 
> 
> ```
> Load  "synaptics"
> ```
> ...

 

Xfree complains about no core pointer and stuff when I use your XF86Config without emerging synaptics. (I won't because it will upgrade my xf86 and I don't want to spend hours recompiling that beast)

So that did'nt work  :Sad: 

----------

## kev82

When I try to use synclient it tells me that SHMConfig is disabled...

```

# synclient -l

Can't access shared memory area. SHMconfig disabled?

```

So how can I enable it?

----------

## dtor

 *kev82 wrote:*   

> When I try to use synclient it tells me that SHMConfig is disabled...
> 
> ```
> 
> # synclient -l
> ...

 

Make sure you have "Option "SHMConfig" "on"" in your InputDevice section.

----------

## dtor

 *Jefklak wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Xfree complains about no core pointer and stuff when I use your XF86Config without emerging synaptics. (I won't because it will upgrade my xf86 and I don't want to spend hours recompiling that beast)
> 
> So that did'nt work 

 

Just grab the source from http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/ and compile/install manually. There are no external dependencies, all needed XFree headers are included in the package. You just need gcc and make installed, so you should not have any troubles building synaptics driver.

----------

## kev82

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "LeftEdge"              "1900"

        Option          "RightEdge"             "5400"

        Option          "TopEdge"               "1900"

        Option          "BottomEdge"            "4000"

        Option          "FingerLow"             "25"

        Option          "FingerHigh"            "30"

        Option          "MaxTapTime"            "180"

        Option          "MaxTapMove"            "220"

        Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

        Option          "MinSpeed"              "0.08"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.18"

        Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.0018"

        Option          "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

        Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"

EndSection

```

It's like that and I have tried quitting X and starting it again...

I'm using fluxbox btw if that matters...?

----------

## dtor

If you check /var/log/XFree86.0.log do you see any errors? Does synaptics driver load successfully?

----------

